# High value (low fat) dog treat recipe



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Trader Joe has a 97% fat free hamburger - which means it's 3% fat. I roll it out thin, score it with a knife into tiny squares and bake at 350* F until it's cooked through (time depends on how thin it is and mine is very thin). Once cooled I break it into sections - and each section has these tiny score marks that allow me to break the into tiny pieces to use when training. 

I use strained baby meats in training sometimes and the leftovers I mix with oatmeal flour until it's the texture of cookie dough. Roll it out and use cookie cutters to make dog biscuits. It's interesting that it holds together without egg or other binders - just flour and strained meat.


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

Well, I can now confirm tuna chews recall a dog off of a dead cat  On our walk today we found one that had probably been run over on the nearby road. Annie seemed more confused than predatory though, which was a good sign.

@Skylar - interesting you can find that low fat of hamburger! I don't even know that extra lean turkey here is that low fat. When I have dried meat before, I usually just blot it with a paper towel.


----------

